# Cunnilingus



## Jcrewguy (Apr 5, 2020)

My wife does not feel comfortable receiving oral sex from me. I get frustrated as I feel it would be easiest and most intense way for her to orgasm. My previous gfs all orgasm ed this way--help


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Is this her problem or yours? Trying to understand.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

CharlieParker said:


> Is this her problem or yours? Trying to understand.


What reason does she give? 

Sent from my cp3705A using Tapatalk


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Why did you marry her if you knew she was like this and you didn't like it?


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

How long have you been married? Does she orgasm other ways? Is she taking longer than you wish to play? Does she enjoy fingering? 

Hope you didn't emphasize to her that all your other girlfriends liked it.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

A few questions.

Did she promise you she would allow it after she married you?

Did she enjoy it from other people before you?

Did she enjoy it from you before you got married?

Did she fake orgasm from it before you got married?

If she lied to you about something important to your sexual completeness then you have a reason for 
divorce.


----------



## happiness27 (Nov 14, 2012)

not posting here since posts are now share-able via Facebook and other social media. I only came here because it was supposed to be a private forum for members only.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Jcrewguy said:


> My wife does not feel comfortable receiving oral sex from me. I get frustrated as I feel it would be easiest and most intense way for her to orgasm. My previous gfs all orgasm ed this way--help


Does she really enjoy kissing you? Like, tongue-lashing kisses?


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

If she doesn't want it and doesn't like it then you need to accept this and respect it.

Do you know why she's uncomfortable with it? Does she not like how it feels (maybe too intense focus on her clit?) Or maybe she's self conscious of the way she looks or smells down there? Also, I think that some women just find it too intimate or too "invasive". Maybe she associates it with a negative sexual experience?

Lots of possible reasons so hard to say. Don't push her on it.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I'd swear we've been down this road before. The last turn was the guy had his nose out of joint because all of his previous girlfriends enjoyed it. It was as though his skills were being insulted.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

JustTheWife said:


> If she doesn't want it and doesn't like it then you need to accept this and respect it.
> 
> Do you know why she's uncomfortable with it? Does she not like how it feels (maybe too intense focus on her clit?) Or maybe she's self conscious of the way she looks or smells down there? Also, I think that some women just find it too intimate or too "invasive". Maybe she associates it with a negative sexual experience?
> 
> Lots of possible reasons so hard to say. Don't push her on it.


Funny, when you said "Don't push her" it brings up one of the frustrations some guys might have with oral sex. Sometimes "pushing" and going pretty hard is what's my wife might want, and other times (a bit more often) a slower build up. You just don't know, and if you start out wrong, you might not get to the finish line and end up with a frustrated wife. Somehow you're supposed to know, but she ain't tellin' what's desired at the time. And maybe that's exactly it. If you happen to get it right, the technique for that particular moment, without her telling you... maybe, for some, that's part of the fantasy?

It will be interesting, if (hopefully WHEN) my wife comes out the other side of what she's been going through, how oral sex might change for her. If she re-acquires desire overall.


----------



## 343663 (Apr 22, 2020)

@Jcrewguy 
Dude, i feel your pain. I too would like to eat some wife pie, but im lucky if i van even get a finger down there. The wife claims she was roughly treated diem there once, and hasn't been the same since. Yet a recall all throughout our time dating that she enjoyed being fingered and licked. So, something changed. Or she just lied to me for 4 years, bc once we got married those fun times stopped. 

Im not saying it's worth a divorse, but surely some further explanation, and maybe some compromise. If she's just not into it, then yeah, i guess you're out on that aspect. 

Go buy a start fruit, i hear those are good substitutes if you're needing to quench an urge.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Casual Observer said:


> Funny, when you said "Don't push her" it brings up one of the frustrations some guys might have with oral sex. Sometimes "pushing" and going pretty hard is what's my wife might want, and other times (a bit more often) a slower build up. You just don't know, and if you start out wrong, you might not get to the finish line and end up with a frustrated wife. Somehow you're supposed to know, but she ain't tellin' what's desired at the time. And maybe that's exactly it. If you happen to get it right, the technique for that particular moment, without her telling you... maybe, for some, that's part of the fantasy?
> 
> It will be interesting, if (hopefully WHEN) my wife comes out the other side of what she's been going through, how oral sex might change for her. If she re-acquires desire overall.


I don't really have a good answer to that. As someone who always liked to be more submissive, I do like to be "pushed" (speaking generally with sex, not just oral). HOWEVER, I still would NEVER just suggest that a guy pushes a woman to do things that she says that she doesn't want to do just because she MIGHT really want to be "pushed". Or to be too persistent in trying to get her to want it or to agree to do it. It's a difficult issue as to how to tell when to push or when not to push so better to err on the side of NOT pushing and always respecting boundaries 100%. Otherwise you can really cause a lot of problems for her and for yourself. Even with myself, there were time when I wanted to resist and be "pushed" and times when i didn't.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

JustTheWife said:


> I don't really have a good answer to that. As someone who always liked to be more submissive, I do like to be "pushed" (speaking generally with sex, not just oral). HOWEVER, I still would NEVER just suggest that a guy pushes a woman to do things that she says that she doesn't want to do just because she MIGHT really want to be "pushed". Or to be too persistent in trying to get her to want it or to agree to do it. It's a difficult issue as to how to tell when to push or when not to push so better to err on the side of NOT pushing and always respecting boundaries 100%. Otherwise you can really cause a lot of problems for her and for yourself. Even with myself, there were time when I wanted to resist and be "pushed" and times when i didn't.


Hard Limits. Not just for BDSM anymore.

In the kink community there are things known as hard limits, and soft limits. soft limits can be pushed, but that might result in them turning into hard limits as well as pushing limits back further. Spouses/partners need to talk about things and figure out what is a hard limit and what is a soft limit. Violation of hard limits, intentionally, is sexual assault.

This is intended to be springboarding off of JustTheWife's statement, not responding to it.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

JustTheWife said:


> I don't really have a good answer to that. As someone who always liked to be more submissive, I do like to be "pushed" (speaking generally with sex, not just oral). HOWEVER, I still would NEVER just suggest that a guy pushes a woman to do things that she says that she doesn't want to do just because she MIGHT really want to be "pushed". Or to be too persistent in trying to get her to want it or to agree to do it. It's a difficult issue as to how to tell when to push or when not to push so better to err on the side of NOT pushing and always respecting boundaries 100%. Otherwise you can really cause a lot of problems for her and for yourself. Even with myself, there were time when I wanted to resist and be "pushed" and times when i didn't.


Sorry, context got lost in translation. By "pushing" I didn't mean pushing boundaries. I meant... pushing. As in, more forceful tongue/mouth action. Sometimes she really wants it forceful, and at other times that's a huge turn-off. It's not something she telegraphs ahead of time, but sure let's me know if it's wrong at that time. And if it's wrong, I do not get a chance to correct. It's just over.


----------



## Deguello (Apr 3, 2015)

Jcrewguy said:


> My wife does not feel comfortable receiving oral sex from me. I get frustrated as I feel it would be easiest and most intense way for her to orgasm. My previous gfs all orgasm ed this way--help


Oral sex..
My wife seem ok with oral recieving will not return the favor without begging on my part and then it is done half way .as far as intercourse we have has sex three times this YEAR. I'm going to change up, and be assertive we have been playing this silly game way too long


----------

